# [vsftp] Kompilieren mit SSL



## uhu01 (31. Dezember 2004)

Hy!

Ich hab vor kurzem Entschlossen auf meinem Suse Server auf den vsftpd umzusteigen.
Hab ihn neu kompiliert, da ich die SSL unterstützung drin haben wollte.

```
( hab in der builddefs.h die option 
#undef VSF_BUILD_SSL auf 
#define VSF_BUILD_SSL geändert)
```
Wenn ich jetzt im vsftpd.conf die Einstellung 
	
	
	



```
ssl_enalbe=YES
```
 setze, kommt nur die Fehlermeldung 
	
	
	



```
500 OOPS: SSL: ssl_enable is set but SSL support not compiled in
```

OpenSSL und OpenSSL-devel sind installiert.
Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

mfg
uhu01


----------



## Thorsten Ball (1. Januar 2005)

Geht das nicht mit einem Parameter von configure?
Was sagt:


```
./configure --help
```


----------



## uhu01 (1. Januar 2005)

Hy!

in dem Ordner ( hab mir den neuen vsftpd heruntergeladen und entpackt) gibts leider kein 
"configure", weder so noch mit anderer groß/klein-schreibung

mfg
uhu01


----------



## maverickIX (7. Januar 2005)

Hello,

Bin auch damit beschäftigt, und über mir schwebt ein großes Fragezeichen. 
Nachdem ich viele Sachen ausprobiert hab, hab meinen Experimentierrechner neu aufgesetzt. Auf diesem läuft SuSE9.2

Hab eigentlich genau das gemacht was Du oben beschrieben hast, und plötzlich hat das Teil gefunkt. Nachdem ich etwas verwirrt hab, hab ich mir eine weitere Platte geschnappt, und das ganze nochmal versucht - und das Fragezeichen wird größer: jetzt wieder 500 OOPS: SSL: ssl_enable ist set but SSL support not compiled in...

Welches System hast du laufen ?
Vielleicht über die Feiertage schlauer geworden ?

cheers !


----------



## uhu01 (7. Januar 2005)

Hy!

Ich habe auf dem Rechner noch suse 9.0 laufen, bin aber leider über die Feiertage auch nicht viel schlauer geworden.

Hätte noch was zum Probieren:
Versuch mal das compilierte File von der Platte auf der's Funktioniert, auf die andere Platte zu übertragen, und schau mal ob's dann geht.

mfg
uhu01


----------

